# GSD Ban on College Campus



## Dixie May (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm currently a senior at a wonderful university here in Texas! I love Baylor & would not have chosen anywhere else.

Brought home my first GSD the beginning of May & just found out that German Shepherds are banned from being on campus here.

Any ideas on how to change this and/or be "exempt"? Dixie is incredibly friendly & super-sweet! I hate that she won't be able to attend University events now


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No idea. I guess you go to student services and find out when they were banned -- the history of the decision. Find out if the same people are making the decisions. Find out if university insurance is an issue, maybe put through a petition to have the policy changed. But in my experience, stuff like that takes forever. 

You may be better off purchasing your dog a rain coat and some doggles, and maybe a hat. Then maybe you can sneak him in incognito.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would be really upset/heartbroken if my campus did this.

I bring Stark to the lab all the time and enjoy playing with him on the grass fields around campus.

I would go to student services and see who deals with these sorts of things.. then if no answers, go to your campus newspaper.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jeez, that's a bummer. Like Selzer said, talk to student services and see if there might be some kind of loophole.

My first dog, a GSD cross, went to all my classes with me when I was in college. She was the most educated dog in town.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yet another validation of my hate for BU. As an Aggie, I am bound by blood to hate UT, and TT. However, in my personal experience BU fans were by far the worst. I root for their failure in all things. This is just one more good reason.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Did you rescue your pup? Is there any way you could say he is a GSD mix, if those are allowed. But if that is him in your avatar, he looks pretty typical GSD, so that might not fly.



lonestarag05 said:


> Yet another validation of my hate for BU. As an Aggie, I am bound by blood to hate UT, and TT. However, in my personal experience BU fans were by far the worst. I root for their failure in all things. This is just one more good reason.


Oh no. If we get into the rivalries of Texas universities......we're all going to end up banned.........*cough* Go Longhorns! *cough*


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Klamari said:


> Did you rescue your pup? Is there any way you could say he is a GSD mix, if those are allowed. But if that is him in your avatar, he looks pretty typical GSD, so that might not fly.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. If we get into the rivalries of Texas universities......we're all going to end up banned.........*cough* Go Longhorns! *cough*


Are you sure it's breed specific? Or all non-service dogs? Or weight? Or in dorms?

Baylor is private, they can do as they wish...

Now...don't lie about the breed. All you need to have is something occur with the dog and you bs'ing about what it is. There is a difference between breaking a rule/law and knowingly using deception while breaking a rule/law.


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

That really sucks! I love walking my dogs through the UA Quad. I would be pretty unhappy if they banned any breeds from campus here. Maybe you can try to find any student animal groups/clubs on your campus and try to rally a cause against that policy.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Most probaby a liability thing. Certain insurance companies ban GSD and other large dogs they deem as dangerous and wont write a policy if you have one.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Would prior knowledge of the ban have affected your decision to get a GSD?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I was just looking at the nearly empty campus here today. I was eyeing if for variable surface tracking. Hope thy don't have crazy breed bans.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To the OP -- Who told you? Are you sure they are correct? Sometimes stuff goes around that isn't right.

Some of us started taking our dogs to art classes on campus long ago and far away. It didn't last long. Then at Ag School #2, security threw us out (no dogs in buildings). Not even at night when very few people were there and we were behind closed doors.
Bah humbug.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I had a GSD when I was at A&M and had no problems. In fact there was a student org for service dog puppy raisers and there were a couple in that group. We'd meet up every week and walk around campus. Just sayin'.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't even know people were allowed to bring their dogs on any college campus. I thought only service dogs were allowed. Of course I wouldn't have brought Molly or Tanner to my previous college as there were bunnies everywhere and cats and they would have had a field day. 

I wonder if I can bring either of my dogs to my new college, there are no bunnies or cats. I will have to look it up. Of course I wouldn't bring them during class time.lol.

Where would I look or who would I call to see if dogs are allowed on campus?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Samba said:


> I was just looking at the nearly empty campus here today. I was eyeing if for variable surface tracking. Hope thy don't have crazy breed bans.


This is what we use our fields for.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

jesusica said:


> I had a GSD when I was at A&M and had no problems. In fact there was a student org for service dog puppy raisers and there were a couple in that group. We'd meet up every week and walk around campus. Just sayin'.


Whoop


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

lonestarag05 said:


> Whoop


And my current GSD tailgates with us at Olsen or Penberthy when we go to sporting events. I have pics of him with Sully, at Fish Pond, with Reveille, at the quad and on and on. He particularly enjoys The Chicken's back porch!


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Another Whoop here! I went to A&M 2001-2003. I haven't taken Stella on Campus yet, but I have thought about it


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

jesusica said:


> And my current GSD tailgates with us at Olsen or Penberthy when we go to sporting events. I have pics of him with Sully, at Fish Pond, with Reveille, at the quad and on and on. He particularly enjoys The Chicken's back porch!


That's awesome. We tailgate at olsen in right field. Sarge, my puppy coming home this Friday, will be there for all the games this year. Cant think of a better socialization opportunity.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Whoop!

'96 grad here. Wish I'd thought of taking my dog on campus - I never saw any (other than Reveille) so it never occurred to me.

And, um, I guess I have to say 'Hook 'em horns!' and 'Go Vols!', too. Dad-gum graduate work. Pays the bills, though


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I work for a college and dogs are banned indoors here but are allowed outside as long as the leash law is followed. I often track and train on campus. It is a small college so most people recognize my van and my dogs. Sometimes I sneak them inside down the back of my building for a quick hello but we know which people are allergic or hate dogs. I requested to rent some facilities for a trial but it was denied as the grounds crew did not want the grass ripped up (which I suppose is a valid concern, it would get torn up around the blinds since this particular field is usually very damp). We currently have two students with service dogs - one is a blind leader dog and the other a PSD.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

lonestarag05 said:


> That's awesome. We tailgate at olsen in right field. Sarge, my puppy coming home this Friday, will be there for all the games this year. Cant think of a better socialization opportunity.


We will have to meet if we get an Olsen spot this year! I'm sure we'd both be easily recognizable. 

We don't have a reserved spot. We just watch the rv xchange site like a hawk and go to whatever games we can get a spot for, usually 2.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

jesusica said:


> We will have to meet if we get an Olsen spot this year! I'm sure we'd both be easily recognizable.
> 
> We don't have a reserved spot. We just watch the rv xchange site like a hawk and go to whatever games we can get a spot for, usually 2.


We'll be there! I didnt know about that, ill have to tell my parents about that site. What is the website address?


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

RVSpaceExchange


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

> Brought home my first GSD the beginning of May & just found out that German Shepherds are banned from being on campus here.


So typical of colleges today.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

To the OP: 

Are they banned from living on campus or banned from ever going on campus?

If they're banned from living on campus, you just learned an extremely valuable life lesson about thoroughly evaluating your living arrangements _before_ you get a dog. Looks like you'll have to get an apartment somewhere that allows your dog.

If they're banned from coming on campus, just leave him at home when you go to class.


ETA: Hook 'em!


----------

